# Unidentified Malawi Hap?



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I spologize in advance for the terrible pic. I took this while he was in the bag acclimating, I have not been able to get anything better since I put him in the tank a couple days ago. He is about 2" long

I bought this guy the other day from a very good LFS. They have a very large selection of non hormoned, accurately identified by latin name (usually  ), non hybrid cichlids from all three African Rift lakes.

They had this guy labeled as a Lethrinus "red top". So I was assuming Lethrinops Lethrinus. Not sure where they got the "red top" from though? I don't usually buy without reasearching more, unlkess I am already familiar with the species. Lesson learned on this one. They only had 2 in the tank, he looked like the only possible male, and I didn't want to miss out, and he was only $10. So I took a chance.

I never rule out the possibility of a hybrid, but I don't think this store would sell me a hybrid like this. I am just thinking that some newbie mislabeled the tank, or sold me the fish as the wrong name. This store is actually really good, and I have purchased almost all my fish from them. I know if I took it back to them it would be no questions asked.

Anyway, after reasearching more, I am farily certain he is not the indicated Lethrinops sp., as the spots, should take on more of a line shape? His marking on the head had me possibly thinking a Victorian, but I don't think that is correct either.

I couldn't find anything on this site, but while doing some googling, I came accross pictures of the Naevochromis Chrysogaster, and this guy looks spot on with some of the Juvenile pictures I have found online.

Interested to see what you all on the Forum think... If I can get any better pics I will post them.

Thanks in advance for all your feedback, it is always appreciated!!


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Picture isn't the best but I think you may have gotten a real steal there. Looks very much like a smaller version of my male Naevochromis chrysogaster. Everything appears to match from the spots to the stripes on the head. Seems to me to be a very uncommon species as I have never seen them in any store. The only ones I've ever seen are the ones I currently own. Take a look in the species profile section for more info.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I could not find any profile for this fish on this website??? Am I not looking in the right place?

I am assuming they are not too commen either. I was able to find a lot of pictures of them and I am pretty sure this is what I have.

I have never even heard of this fish before, I was searching Lethrinops Lethrinus on Bing and when I clicked to see images, this species showed up on the side of the page as a seperate sponsored ad type link. It was totally random, and the picture was of a juvenile or female so it had these exact same marking which made me check it out.

Thanks for your input, I'll try to get a better picture to help get a better ID.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Well I can tell you from experience that they are a milder hap and I think would do well with Protomelas and Aulonocara. I have mine with Malawi predators and they are bottom of the pecking order and always have frayed fins and missing scales. They are believed to be a paedophage which means they steal eggs or fry from holding mouth brooding females which may help to explain their unusual jaw structure. I have found them to be very aggressive to one another even in a six foot tank. Aside from that they are pretty easy fish to keep.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

well, time may tell, but you may have guessed right.

obviously does not seem like a Lethrinops.

my only option would be to compare to Otopharynx species. Doesn't look like the so called "Red Top Aristochromis" (which is a trade name for lithobates), which is a more common fish.


----------



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Chester,

What do you think about this?
http://www.thatpetplace.com/naevochromi ... ter-260325

since you mentioned it was an uncommon species to keep, i was googling pictures and that came up

-Austin


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

noki said:


> well, time may tell, but you may have guessed right.
> 
> obviously does not seem like a Lethrinops.
> 
> my only option would be to compare to Otopharynx species. Doesn't look like the so called "Red Top Aristochromis" (which is a trade name for lithobates), which is a more common fish.


Thanks Noki, you are right, ultimately time will tell.

Otopharynx species was my first guess, especially since I never heard of the Naevochromis chrysogaster before.

This fish is actually in a 20 gallon quarantine tank with a 2" O. Lithobates (Aristochromis red top) and a 2" O. Lithobates z-rock and he looks nothing like either if them. I also have been looking at other otopharynx sp. but none seem to fit. Neither do any of the copadichromis sp.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Funny enough a mate keeps and breeds a group of 10 Lethrinops red cap itungi in a jewel vision 260!

I realy dunno how but it works for him, cracking young he was selling too at the EACG auction.

Kind of missed out on those as had no tank to dedicate to them!

Erm I for sure dunno about your guy. His first were far more coloured and Lethrinops looking at 2".

All the best James


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I held up my iPad with your picture to my tank to compare the spots etc and I'm pretty confident you do have a Naevochromis.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> Funny enough a mate keeps and breeds a group of 10 Lethrinops red cap itungi in a jewel vision 260!
> 
> I realy dunno how but it works for him, cracking young he was selling too at the EACG auction.
> 
> All the best James


I would love to get my hands on some true Red Cap Lethrinops!!!


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Chester B said:


> I held up my iPad with your picture to my tank to compare the spots etc and I'm pretty confident you do have a Naevochromis.


I think so too! Thanks Chester B! :thumb:

I have found a ton of photos of them online and it matches pretty spot on, especially the markings on the head and the faint black line from the front of the top dorsal fin to the first body spot. That kind of nailed it for me.

As much as I would love to have a Red Cap Lethrinops, I am by no means dissapointed.

I am going to go to the lfs tomorrow though and let them know they have their fish mislabeled and or find out what happened or see if I can confirm the true identity.

Thanks for the info on their temperment. I have mostly Aulonacara, Protomelas, Placidochromis, Copadichromis and other smaller less aggressive Haps in my tank, so he should do OK. I am going to be getting rid of my larger predator Haps, (Nimbochromis, etc...) They just get too big.

From what I gather, I can expect this guy to get around 7"???


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I've read too that they get large so I thought they'd make a good match for the other fish I had selected. After knowing what I do now I would've thought twice about adding them to my tank but the larger they get the better they are faring.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

So is 7" accurate? or should I expect bigger?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Can't really say as mine are only about 4", but judging from pictures of adults and other info available it looks like they should reach 7" easily. Plus tank raised fish usually grow larger than their wild counterparts.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Chester B!


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

So I went back to the lfs last week and questioned one of the owners. He did some checking of their records and was able to confirm that the fish is indeed a Naevochromis Chyrsogaster. Apparently there was a mistake made by one of his workers when labeling the tank or something to that affect. They had a larger shipment come in and he didn't catch it, because there were only 2 and I bought mine the second day it came in. So it appears mystery is solved. Looking forward to watching him mature!!

Thanks everyone!


----------

